# Dvorak - String Quartet 7 op.16 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Not many recordings so here's my review of them all and ordered (best first).

1. *Stamitz* - gloriously robust and forceful performance. The Stamitz"s phrasing is an utter delight. Just listen to them rock Dvorak's chugging 'train' rhythm in the last movement then bring the whole performance to a glorious conclusion. ***

2. *Panocha* - if you can't get hold of the Stamitz then this is the one to get. The Panochas turn in tour de force full of character and zest. Their Allegro scherzando is glorious. ****1/2

3. *Prague* - another tempting performance with a nice mix of power and passion. Plenty to enjoy in this fine, well-proportioned feat. ****

4. *Portland* - better phrasingand greater personality than those below and a nice recording too make this a fine account. ****

5. *Chilingirian* - a fine, solid account but they don't have the perkier phrasing or dynamics of those further up the list. Easily recommendable though. ***1/2

6. *Vlach Prague *- An acceptable but not impressive performance from the Vlachs and possibly the worst of their entire set. It just doesn't seem to get going and the final two movements seem to plod a little.***


----------

